# No air horns?



## exodus (Aug 8, 2009)

We have this siren (No it's not me, I just don't know what kind it is) -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiDoWKb45Lw   But when we're on wail, or any of the siren tones, we don't have any airhorns.  But when it's just on manual, i can do airhorn...

Now am I stupid and doing something wrong or is the siren broken?   I ended up just switching back and forth from wail to yelp real fast through intersections...


----------



## Hockey (Aug 8, 2009)

Hit the airhorn button....


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2009)

People actually use the the air horn? Generally if you wait a second traffic would respond anyways.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 8, 2009)

Ask your companies mechanics?  I really don't get why people ask questions on this forum that could be definatively answered by someone at their service (mechianic, supervisor, director, dispatch, supply, etc).

I'm expecting any day now "I just got hired by <insert company here> does anyone know what kind of pay and benefits I can expect.  Oh I've been here for a week already."


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2009)

So... um... I just started school at Western, and, like, do we really have to buy books.

/anyone who knows anything about medical education knows how rhtorical that question is. 


[/sarcasm]


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Ask your companies mechanics?  I really don't get why people ask questions on this forum that could be definatively answered by someone at their service (mechianic, supervisor, director, dispatch, supply, etc).
> 
> I'm expecting any day now "I just got hired by <insert company here> does anyone know what kind of pay and benefits I can expect.  Oh I've been here for a week already."



Maybe because all of our mechanics are up in orange county when we are in san diego? Or maybe because chances are someone else here had the answer?  This is one of our older rigs that only gets put on when we run out of other units....

And maybe because if I was doing something wrong with the siren, I would rather find out anonymously where I don't look like a douche.  And maybe because I probably could get an answer here quicker than I could there...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's how Whelen works. 

When the horn is set to siren control (every ambulance I've seen has had a "siren/horn" selector switch), the vehicle horn switch on the steering wheel controls the siren. 

Siren/PA: horn=cruddy electric 'air' horn.

"MAN"[ual]: Siren is activated when ever the horn is pushed. This is how you get "whop whop" sounds easily. 

"HF" (hands free): Pushing the horn cycles through the siren settings.

"Wail": Siren on wail. Push the horn once to switch to yelp. Push again to move back to wail.

Yelp/T3 (phaser): I'm not sure what the horn does here.

Outside of "RAD" and "PA," the only way to get the air horn is to push the "horn" button on the siren controls. 


Interesting note: Whelen sirens have a silent test mode. Move the indicator to "RAD" and push the "MAN"[ual] *button*. Both two lights should light up indicating both of your speakers work.


...and I'm posting this because I basically had to run through a "This is your "siren/horn" switch and it does..." lecture with an FTO at an EVO day at my first company. Fun times teaching FTOs how to do their job.


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks JP. So then there is a problem with the siren, I'll let the sups know...


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Here's how Whelen works.
> 
> When the horn is set to siren control (every ambulance I've seen has had a "siren/horn" selector switch), the vehicle horn switch on the steering wheel controls the siren.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, on our Whelen sirens, the Yelp and T3 are separate settings.  Yelp works like wail, but starts on yelp, generally to get the airhorn, we have to switch from HF/Wail/Yelp to T3 while holding the horn button.  I'm too short to effectively do this while controlling the vehicle (even with my "booster seat") so I stick to switching between wail and yelp, sometimes rather quickly, gets most peoples attention.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't mean to imply that they were seperate settings. Just that I don't normally toggle to them. If I want yelp, I just push the horn button on the steering wheel and I don't use T3 at all.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> So... um... I just started school at Western, and, like, do we really have to buy books.
> 
> /anyone who knows anything about medical education knows how rhtorical that question is.
> 
> ...



I thought medical school abides by the one book philosophy like medic school, am I wrong?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahh... I wish that we did. In reality, though, 99.99% of the information is provided via lecture notes and powerpoint slides, so almost no one buys all of the books. From what the second years have been telling us, for the most part the only book we really need is Netters Atlas and the Color Atlas of Human Anatomy (aka 'Dead Body Book').


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2009)

*Buy a handheld launch caller*

roll down the window and blow it at specific drivers you want to torque off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Like the one in your ambulance!:wacko:


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Ahh... I wish that we did. In reality, though, 99.99% of the information is provided via lecture notes and powerpoint slides, so almost no one buys all of the books. From what the second years have been telling us, for the most part the only book we really need is Netters Atlas and the Color Atlas of Human Anatomy (aka 'Dead Body Book').




From what I have heard. COMP makes its lectures accessible on the internet, meaning that as long as you wake up and go to your computer, you don't actually have to get all the way over to campus.   

I hope you caught the sarcasm, in the books comment


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2009)

COMP is both streaming the lectures (in fact they have to since the current class size is larger than the main lecture hall due to the new interprofessional curriculum and the fact that multiple schools are taking the same gross anatomy course), as well as being saved and hosted for later viewing. So, if I want to, I can skip lecture anyways for anatomy, but I prefer to be there. Of course lab is required, especially since there is a quiz to keep us moving (quizes are low value, open note, and the lowest three are dropped. Exams make up the far bulk of the test).


----------



## daedalus (Aug 11, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> So... um... I just started school at Western, and, like, do we really have to buy books.
> 
> /anyone who knows anything about medical education knows how rhtorical that question is.
> 
> ...



sounds like the once weekly posts at SDN. 

I will, in fact, buy the books when I go. Than again, I am weird and like to have enormous amounts of reference available.


----------

